# VOOK



## zbonii (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anybody Vook? Anne Rice does now...

And hello, I have been a Kindle owner since December. I have been browsing this forum for that long but haven't ever posted.

http://vook.com/vook.php


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, since they've only got 6 "vooks" available for purchase, it doesn't seem to have really taken off yet.  They say they are looking to release a lot in 2010, though, so we'll see what happens, I guess.  It's not something I'm terribly interested in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

me neither.    When I want to read, I want to read.  When I want to watch a movie, I want to watch a movie.  

But I expect it will be popular with some. . . . . .I'm going to move this discussion down to the "other e-readers" board. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, but you know? This could be a MAJOR advance for school/college/encyclopedias, etc. that have a lot of illustrations or could benefit from short video sections (for example, Do It Yourself manuals).

Could be interesting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a good point. . . .just the other day I printed out a PDF of a snow thrower manual so my husband could take the thing apart and see if he could fix it. He had an old copy of the manual but it only went to page 29. . .the page _before_ the pictures that show the exploded diagrams. For something like that having color and/or video available could be really helpful.

Fortunately, there's no law that says we have to have just ONE type of technology!


----------

